# SRP + FK 1000 Hi-Temp Sealant



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello everyone! Do you reckon Finish Kare 1000 Hi-Temp Sealant would be okay on top of Autoglym Super Resin Polish? Thanks


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, I've been using this combo for the past 4 winters and its worked a treat. You cant go wrong with those two, its highly recommended on here.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Absolutely :thumb:

Is a great combo, should see you through the winter too


----------



## jdo (Aug 24, 2010)

Looking to use SRP myself as part of winter protection. Out of interest, what are the reasons people are using FK 1000 instead of Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection (EGP) to get them through the winter conditions?


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

You can also get a sample size of FK425 quick detailer that will also be very useful. Also a great product at rock bottom prices


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

jdo said:


> Looking to use SRP myself as part of winter protection. Out of interest, what are the reasons people are using FK 1000 instead of Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection (EGP) to get them through the winter conditions?


EGP can take a long time to cure at this time of year.


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Can FK 1000 Hi-Temp Sealant be layered?


----------



## jdo (Aug 24, 2010)

Berylburton said:


> EGP can take a long time to cure at time of year.


Thanks for that - I hadn't even considered environmental conditions (temperature, humidity) as a factor! :thumb:

(So much I have to learn  )


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

ReyIndividual said:


> Can FK 1000 Hi-Temp Sealant be layered?


Yes it can.

Looks to of had a name change
https://finishkare.com/product-category/car-care/waxes-paint-sealants/


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Yes it can.
> 
> Looks to of had a name change
> https://finishkare.com/product-category/car-care/waxes-paint-sealants/


 big white has always been available. big white and fk1000 are the same product, there is a daft reason as i recall as to why there is both.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Berylburton said:


> EGP can take a long time to cure at time of year.


It's also not as durable, and more finicky to apply and remove.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

FK1000P is a great product. I use it every autumn/winter (and a bit of Spring!) from around November to March. Two layers on the paintwork, wheels and exhaust tips applied with an hour of cure time between each application. Not yet had to use a QD to top-up but I have some FK425 sitting in the garage should the need arise :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

jdo said:


> Looking to use SRP myself as part of winter protection. Out of interest, what are the reasons people are using FK 1000 instead of Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection (EGP) to get them through the winter conditions?


As said can take a while to cure in the colder weather - out of interest, AG themselves would recommend their new UHD wax over the EGP, but is more expensive.

I never really got on with EGP, but really like both AG HD and UHD wax


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your comments! Out of FK 1000 and Bilt Hamber DSW which is better looks wise on a metallic silver car?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ReyIndividual said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments! Out of FK 1000 and Bilt Hamber DSW which is better looks wise on a metallic silver car?


that would depend on what you see as better looks.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Stoner said:


> FK1000P is a great product. I use it every autumn/winter (and a bit of Spring!) from around November to March. Two layers on the paintwork, wheels and exhaust tips applied with an hour of cure time between each application. Not yet had to use a QD to top-up but I have some FK425 sitting in the garage should the need arise :thumb:


For the last year or so, i have used FK1000p topped up with BSD as needed on both our daily drivers.

FK1000p is just so quick, easy and forgiving to apply. It looks great when buffed off and it is decently durable through winter too. Paintwork + wheels.

BSD used as a drying aid every month or so as a top up to keep the beading and gloss levels up.

Honestly can't praise this combo enough :thumb::thumb:.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> For the last year or so, i have used FK1000p topped up with BSD as needed on both our daily drivers.
> 
> FK1000p is just so quick, easy and forgiving to apply. It looks great when buffed off and it is decently durable through winter too. Paintwork + wheels.
> 
> ...


Great value for money as well.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

cheekymonkey said:


> big white has always been available. big white and fk1000 are the same product, there is a daft reason as i recall as to why there is both.


Big White has always been the marine line and Finish Kare the Car Care line


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Well I have been telling folk how good 1000P is when I have in fact been using BWM 101.

I did read that Finish Kare don't call it 1000P any more because of a naming conflict with 1000P: Hi-Low Paste Wax.


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

SRP and fk1000p is all I use now really on both the car and the bike. So easy to use.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Serious Performance said:


> Big White has always been the marine line and Finish Kare the Car Care line


:thumb:


----------



## Ryan90VRS (Sep 17, 2010)

This used to be my go to combo around 8 years ago. Achieved very good results. However I'm a little older and work more hours so I don't get the time to detail as much as I'd like. Now I just use Carbon Collective Hybrid - the first time I used it it blew me away, it beads like I'd just spent hours waxing the car. Would highly recommend CCH having used FK1000P for years. It doesn't last as long but it doesn't matter as you can include it as part of a maintenance wash.


----------

